# Why I Won't Go On A Cruise



## Yooper

It's hard enough keeping our RV on the road and straight/steady during bad (cross)winds. I imagine a giant, wind-catching cruise ship has it several magnitudes more difficult....



> 4,200-passenger cruise ship was unexpectedly rocked by an "extreme" 115-mph wind gust off the mid-Atlantic coast late Sunday night, Norwegian Cruise Lines has confirmed, sending the massive vessel into a dangerous list and injuring multiple passengers.



Link: 'Blood Everywhere': Cruise Ship Tilted By Freak 115-MPH Wind Gust, Passengers Injured

Yeah. No, thank you.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Maybe they didn't have those massive stabilizing gyroscopes in operation at the time?


----------



## limblips

"The ship is coming about, standby for heavy rolls!"   Been there, got the T-shirt.


----------



## vraiblonde

I won't go on a cruise because they're boring.  Poseidon Adventures are just a bonus suck.


----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> It's hard enough keeping our RV on the road and straight/steady during bad (cross)winds.



Been anywhere exciting lately?  I'm always checking the weather on RV travel days.  The worst is going over a high bridge during heavy wind gusts.


----------



## Yooper

limblips said:


> "The ship is coming about, standby for heavy rolls!"   Been there, got the T-shirt.


Why I was glad to "Go Army! (btw, Beat Navy!)." Only time my feet were not within 10 feet of the ground by choice was when heading out the door of a C-130....

All you Navy types have my profoundest respect.

Well, to be honest, I can't lie; I also think anybody who wants to float out in the middle of a giant pool of very deep water is - how you say - not even-keeled! 

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## limblips

Yooper said:


> Why I was glad to "Go Army! (btw, Beat Navy!)." Only time my feet were not within 10 feet of the ground by choice was when heading out the door of a C-130....
> 
> All you Navy types have my profoundest respect.
> 
> Well, to be honest, I can't lie; I also think anybody who wants to float out in the middle of a giant pool of very deep water is - how you say - not even-keeled!
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


We are never more than ~6 miles from land.


----------



## Yooper

Monello said:


> Been anywhere exciting lately?  I'm always checking the weather on RV travel days.


Unfortunately, no. Planning to head out early Spring. Maybe the KY Bourbon Trail. But if not, at least somewhere south of Gatlinburg. Spring trip this year will be more about driving - a cruising trip - rather than a destination.

12-week weather forecast (for rest of Winter & Spring) is kinda crazy this year; I looked last week and seemed promising; now seems unsettled....



Monello said:


> The worst is going over a high bridge during heavy wind gusts.



We hit a wind storm in South Dakota a few years back so strong that it wrenched the house (ours is a Class C) so severely as to pop the slideout out about a foot. Was able to get it retracted but it's never been the same. I think the frame somewhat bent and, of course, out of warranty (though, Winnebago did not seem inclined to consider it a warranty worthy incident in any event).

End of line (MCP).


----------



## Yooper

limblips said:


> We are never more than ~6 miles from land.


Ha! That's excellent.

It's that vertical 6 miles that causes me concern!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> I won't go on a cruise because they're boring.  Poseidon Adventures are just a bonus suck.


Remember when our ship did the big tilt?  Dumped all the swimming pools out and the water was pouring down the elevator shafts!  

Going on a cruise was a check off on my bucket list and doesn't need to be repeated.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

I've never had any desire to go on a cruise.  Ships don't have good enough reputations for me to put my life in someone else's hands.  Whether they are colliding, sinking, or spreading disease and poison, it's always something.


----------



## Bonehead

Too many people in way to small a space for me. I am used to a 700' long ship with a crew of 30 or so.


----------



## Gilligan

Headed to Egypt for a few weeks to work on some Egyptian Navy vessels. Won't have to worry about any high seas though....the Med is usually like a mill pond out of Alexandria most days.

Since I work on ships and craft for a living - 32 years and counting - a vacation cruise is really low on my bucket list. ;-)

I do get to go on some nice cruises though. I took this shot from 01 deck looking aft as we were rounding the Tortugas on our way to the Bahamas and the AUTEC range. Caught and grilled some nice fish right around there...


----------



## nutz

Gilligan said:


> Headed to Egypt for a few weeks to work on some Egyptian Navy vessels. Won't have to worry about any high seas though....the Med is usually like a mill pond


Funny looking Corona cooler on the deck. Just in case you get to be a live participant in  the man overboard drill?


----------



## SamSpade

Nah. I love cruises. When I retire, I am hoping to cruise more than half the year.


----------



## stgislander

nutz said:


> Funny looking Corona cooler on the deck. Just in case you get to be a live participant in  the man overboard drill?


I bet it doesn't look like that now.  Probably has laundry strung all over it.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Yooper said:


> Why I was glad to "Go Army! (btw, Beat Navy!)." Only time my feet were not within 10 feet of the ground by choice was when heading out the door of a C-130....
> 
> All you Navy types have my profoundest respect. Well, to be honest, I can't lie; I also think anybody who wants to float out in the middle of a giant pool of very deep water is - how you say - not even-keeled!
> --- End of line (MCP)


There's that. But the Navy sure do have some awesomely bigs guns as well. Would love to be at Dahlgren again when they test the 16's again. That's a big boom.


----------



## TPD

We love cruises! Been on 20+ with no issues and able to see a lot. 

Here is our latest -


----------



## Monello

You should have joined the navy.  They don't have the same hours in their casino but their port list is a lot more inclusive.


----------

